# Sedona's Puppies ½ Year Birthday Party!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like it was a wonderful party and love all those cuties. Needed those smiles today. Glad they almost all have their furever home. Thanks for updating us on how they are doing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking crew. What a wide variety in looks. I hope they all had a great time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They all looked so happy and healthy, amazing in how different every puppy looks.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I love their names, we used to live in Cochise in Sierra Vista!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I loved the update! We really needed a happy story right now. Thank you so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sedona's Puppies and Sedona*

Sedona and the pups all look beautiful.

I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW BIG THEY ARE!!!!!


----------

